# Advice needed



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

At what age should my male V start to **** his leg for a wee ??? He's 9 months now and still squatting


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Bad news, some boys never do it! I've heard stories of people trying to "teach" their boys to lift their legs (which is a little much for me) but sometimes it just doesn't happen.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

My boys all started sometime around 18 months or so. They did it previously, but by that age they pretty much did it exclusively. Then I got an e-collar to stop them from lifting their leg on everything in sight. House, car, back porch, garage, ornamental shrubs.  
Enjoy it while he's not doing it.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

BLAZE SOMETIMES COCKS HIS LEG, SOMETIMES SQUATS. SEEMS LIKE A MOOD THING. SOMETHING LIKE: SOMETIMES THE BOYS IN MY FAMILY SIT TO PEE, SOMETIMES STAND. IS THAT TMI??
BUT SEIOUSLY, HE STARTED COCKING REGULARLY AT AROUND 6 MONTHS. BUT AGAIN , HE WILL REVERT TO SQUATTING AT TIMES STILL, @A YEAR AND A HALF.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I met a 4 year old male Rhodesian that still squats..... his owner said it was the "polite" way of going ;D


----------



## john_wi (Mar 3, 2009)

I was wondering this same thing until two weeks ago. My guy always squatted, which was fine but...Sometimes he would pee on his front legs. About two weeks ago we were out for a walk, and he very awkwardly lifted his leg towards a tree. Since then, we would lift and pee on something a couple times in a walk. Yesterday he seemed to have the lift and pee perfected. He has the placement and timing all down now, I barely have to slow my stride. He is 8-1/2 months now. When just going pee he squats, but when we are out on the town, he will lift to mark. He has yet to lift on the house, car, my own shrubs, etc...


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

never really thought about that but when we are out and about he cocks to mark, but if just going for the sake of going, say, in the garden before bed, he will most often squat.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan is 8 months now and will lift to pee while out for a walk. In the yard he still squats but some times does a half and half like he can't figure out which way he wants to do it.


----------



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

Ferdie started to **** his leg at about 7 1/2 months. It was quite funny to watch to start with as it took a while for him to get it right (he overbalanced and fell over a couple of times after lifting his leg too high!!). However, we had him castrated just over 3 weeks ago and he hasn't cocked his leg since then. I guess he could still be feeling a bit tender down there! I'm quite happy for him to continue squatting as it protects my flowers, but my husband seems most concerned that he get backing to cocking his leg again soon like a proper boy!!


----------

